# Seciko...whats All That About



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

Bad automatic fake that came in as part of a batch...










why would anyone take the trouble to fake a watch but not the name???


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Ahhh.... the good old Seciko S. I like the way "DATE" is written on the dial just in case you didn't realise what those numbers were at the 3 o'clock position.


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

lol...so are these a fake of seiko or a mimic of them (by this i mean not an actual replica) or were they just a ake on thier own ....yeh i realised after close inspection where the date was...it is a bit large to say the least as well.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Is it an auto? I ask because I was scammed many years ago and bought a few fake "5''s and although logo'd "automatic", they were, in fact, quartz.,


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

yes it is automatic and has all the jewels wierd...lol


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

I suppose they bother because it makes money.

Lets say the wise guy made one pound (dollar, rupee, yen, whatever) per unit and he can turn over a few thousand units then maybe it is worth him doing.

...no maybe about it...... Obviously!


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Nasty! :focus:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

It is a bit "Dobson" or "Bippo" lighters right enough! :lol:

Thing is, if it's quite reasonable looking ( without the "DATE" in yer face) why not sell it as any real name and not a rippy off scam name? OK we all know why, there's always been shops selling "Genuine Real Fake Watches" and likely always will be.

As ever, I quite like like it a lot, and it's a curiosity as well, if it's working, plenty going for it. If'n you don't want it, there's always the PM system - - -


----------

